#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Mechanical engg objective by R K Jain free pdf ebook download

## Suraj Pratap Maurya

*About the Book: (Mechanical Engg objective by R K Jain free pdf ebook download)*
This mechanical engineering ebook r k jain mechanical objective pdf free download is considered to be one of the best mechanical engineering ebooks, the book focuses on the competitive examination of mechanical engineers. Anf as such the book is divided into 4 parts namely:

Part 1 – Conventional Paper, 
Part 2 – Objective Paper, 
Part 3 – Additional Objective Type Questions and Answers in Mechanical Engineering, 
Part 4 – Interviews.

If you are preparing for competitive examination such as GATE, or IES or IAS and choose mechanical engineering as the main paper, this will be the best book for you to refer, as it covers both conventional and objectives. You can also join our engineering forum and joint the discussion we have a huge library of engineering ebooks.

*Procedure to Download the attachment: (r k* *jain** mechanical objective pdf free download pdf free download)*
-You will need to login your account,
-search for the study material by typing the name of the book in the search book on the home page of the site
-go to the particular link then by clicking on the attachment or following the URL,download will start automatically.

*Content of the Book: (**rk**jain** mechanical objective book pdf)*
This mechanical engineering ebook (r k jain mechanical objective pdf free download) are divided into four parts namely Part 1 – Conventional Paper, Part 2 – Objective Paper, Part 3 – Additional Objective Type Questions and Answers in Mechanical Engineering, Part 4 – Interviews.

*Part 1 – Conventional Paper 
*
1. Thermodynamics 
2. I.C. Engines 
3. Nuclear Power Plants 
4. Steam Boilers, Engines, Nozzles and Turbines 
5. Compressors, Gas Turbines and Jet Engines 6. Heat Transfer 
7. Refrigeration and Air Conditioning 
8. Fluid Mechanics 
9. Hydraulic Machines 
10. Engineering Mechanics 
11. Strength of Materials 
12. Theory of Machines 
13. Machine Design 
14. Engineering Materials 
15. Production Technology 
16. Business Management and Industrial 
17. Ergonomics, Maintainability and Reliability 
18. Quality Control and Quality Assurance 
19. Measurements and Instruments 
20. Electrical Engineering

*Part 2 – Objective Paper 
*
1. Thermodynamics 
2. I.C. Engines 
3. Nuclear Power Plants 
4. Steam Boilers, Engines, Nozzles and Turbines 
5. Compressors, Gas Turbines and Jet Engines 
6. Heat Transfer 
7. Refrigeration and Air Conditioning 
8. Fluid Mechanics 
9. Hydraulic Machines 
10. Engineering Mechanics 
11. Strength of Materials 
12. Theory of Machines 
13. Machine Design 
14. Engineering Materials 
15. Production Technology 
16. Production Management and Industrial Engineering 
17. General Engineering 18. Engineering Meteorology 
19. Process Instrumentation and Control 
20. Model Test Papers, Answers and Explanatory Notes

*Part 3 – Additional Objective Type Questions and Answers in Mechanical Engineering 
*
1. Solved Objective Type Questions 
2. Match The Two Parts 
3. Fill in the Blanks 
4. Solved Papers of Combined Engineering Services and Civil Services Examinations from 2000 onwards

*Part 4 – Interviews* 
1. Interviews 
2. Short Questions and Answers in Mechanical Engineering

*You may also Like:*
*Electrical Engineering ebooks download: Click Here:*
*First year engineering free ebooks download: Click Here:*
*Civil Engineering* *ebooks** and projects: Click Here:*

 I hope the E-book will help you.





  Similar Threads: objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN pdf RK Jain objective book for mechanical engg Mechanical Engg Objective Ebook objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN please give me mechanical engg.objective by r k jain

----------


## shivam__001

*if any one have* *mechanical engg objective by r k jain plz send me on my email id shivamsingh190293[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## sagar.gandhi76

if any one have the objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN pdf , plzz send me on my mail    me09738.sbit[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Tony Chacko

if anone have this book send me to tonychko[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## mangeshhivarkar

please send on mangeshhivarkar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Rohitjaiswal

Hy, i m rohit & i need it, email is - rjrohit062[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bikash kumar mishra

gandu  banana koi tumsae  sekha  ;;;bravo ,excellent,,, but remember I m not the above , ,,  again please send some ideas about how to make a person gandu

----------


## RAGHAVENDRA RAGHAVA

Please send me - Gmail - raghuayya007[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## hiren.hirpara

hrhirpara98[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## suvasan

Plz set my mail suvasan999[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## fadoo_rahul

please send on pesonal.id[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## luckydas

my self bidya i want mechanical book by R.K.JAIN

----------


## rahul singh9097

mail me rk jain rajmune9097[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].in

----------


## apoorva2710

thanx for your support

----------


## Aditmakwana27

please send me this book =Aditmakwana27[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bubuna

nd this one mechanical objectiv rk jain book..plz help.my mail-chikusingh450[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vineet_rdb

if any one have the objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN pdf , plzz send me on my mail vineet.rdb[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## basavraj itagi

plz send it to me on pawanitagi1991[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shavenyuko

if any one having a mechanical objective by r k jain plz send it to my mail *yuvaraj13svy[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## Lohit007

if u get it..plz upload that book here,
or mail me at lohitacharya0831[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mukundojha

plz send this book at mukund.kumar89[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## arun89

plz help me to study well .plzzz send mail

arunmechanical02[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Nikunj Mehta

PLS IF U HAVE THIS BOOK SEND TO ME ON MY EMAIL ID:   ystm_95[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].in

----------


## muke9730

thax for every support

----------


## bbkshitij

plz send it to bkshitij[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com...

----------


## mohdizhar7865

plese send me mohdizhar1993[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vivek rautela007

please give me that
rautela_vivek@rediffmail.com

----------


## arunraja1992

i am arun raja pls any boby haveing mechanical objective pls mail to this email id arunraja111192[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## p4umce

If anyone has the ebook of Objective Mechanical engineering by RK Jain book then, Please send if to p4umce[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com !!

----------


## venkdeshenjoy

pls mail me rk jain book for my mail id venkdeshjoy[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## sagarsahu

please provide link to download this book.

----------


## Karan-Ahuja

plz plz send me mechanical objective by rk jain to karanahuja101[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## milind85

hey dear pls send me *Mechanical engg objective by r k jain  pdf book at milind.lpte[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## Harry111

Plzzz send me R.K. Jain .............. jatharlal16[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## chdaditya

Plz send me a copy also chdaditya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## fouzia.mohammad

Hey dear pls send me *Mechanical engg objective by r k jain pdf book to my mail fouzia.mohammad443[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com pls send me link to download*

----------


## roheetd1

kindly send me *Mechanical engg objective by r k jain pdf book to my mail rkdubey27[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. awatiting your earlier response,*

----------


## karandeep5406

if any one have the objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN pdf , plzz send me on my mail    me karandeep5406[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ANTONY VARGHESE

kindly send me *Mechanical engg objective by r k jain pdf book to my mail antonyv9691[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## animeshsinha

please send me this e-book at animeshpankaj24[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## krishfrnd

p/s send mechanical compitative textbook,rk jain&rk rajput

----------


## kaushik1890

plz mail me kaushik1879[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sinha kumar ashwini

plz send this book on my gmail as ashwinisinha2014[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com....!

----------


## somdev nandy

sir i'm Somdev Nandy. I need Mechanical Objective by R.K.Jain.Please send me as early as possible.

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

sir i'm Somdev Nandy. I need Mechanical Objective by R.K.Jain.Please send me as early as possible.My E.Mail is - somdevnandy[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## chandu_khandla

please send this book kchandu236[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## irfanm0789

please send me mechanical engg by r.k.jain

----------


## chetank04

if any one have the objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN pdf and gate e book, plzz send me on my mail rahulski[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].co.in

----------


## pmvijay12

Send Me Mechanical engg objective by R K Jain free pdf ebook download to *pmvijay12[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## chandu111

pls tell me, even i'm eager to know... :(giggle):  :(rofl):

----------


## azharuddin306

send the same to saazhar007[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## manishjaiswal1984

I am Manish kumar B.E.(mech) M.B.M Engg. College,jodhpur      M.Tech (prod.) RIET jaipur. Lecturer (M.E) CGI Bharatpur,Raj. from past 4 yrs. R.P.S.C A.En (PHED) pre & main qualified appearing for interview in june2015. N.C.C Sn.Div. B certificate.(Army).

----------


## Karthik goli

please forward to karthik.goli2[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Karthik goli

please forward to karthik.goli2[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Karthik goli

please forward to karthik.goli2[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## soubhagya1983

please provide me..soubhagyasahoo1983[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## errdg2015

send me to errdg2015[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Riteshchaurasa

please... Can someone mail me production book by rk jain <Riteshmech4[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION]>

----------


## sarangpatre

Please mail the eBook copy to my email sarangpatre[MENTION=183148]gmail[/ME....com....thanks in advance.

----------


## sarangpatre

Please send the ebook to sarangpatre[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## reddydevratan

Please send Me RK Jain Objective for Mechanical Engineering to reddydevratan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## PRABHAKARAN LPN

prabhakaranlpn[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com send me please......i am studey fo gate exam

----------


## dh12ananjay

pls mail me rk jain book for my mail id dhananjay.patel19@gmail.com

----------


## EBRAR4480

If any one have mechanical engineering objective by rk jain. pls send me on my email id-ebrar.apc ******.com

----------


## puravrana

Plz send this book to my email

----------


## puravrana

Plz send this book to my email
puravrana13@gmail.com

----------


## lalitnaagar4

if any one have the objective book of mechanical engg by R. K. JAIN pdf , plzz send me on my mail    lalitnaagar4@gmail.com

----------


## abhijitbhattacharya

please send me this book

----------


## arabatabaskar

Any send the mechanical engineering objective by R.K.JAIN (Kahana publication) my email I'd arabatabaskara@gmail.com

----------


## faadoo-jeevan kumar

Is there RJ Jain mechanical objective book

----------


## faadoo-saj

mail me rk jain mcqs book sajanuzamaki@gmail.com

----------


## APUBALA

plz send r k jain pdf


> *if any one have* *mechanical engg objective by r k jain plz send me on my email id  balaramsahu032@gmail.com MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## faadoo-WASIM AKRAM

Plz send me this pdf to my emailwa46252@gmail.com

----------


## faadoo-WASIM AKRAM

Plz send me this pdf to my email
wa46252@gmail.com

----------


## sachin1639

hi this is sachin please mail me r. k rajput book on sachin1639@gmail.com

----------


## sachin1639

pls mail me rk jain book for my mail id sachina1639@gmail.com

----------


## Ahanaj

Please sent Rk Jain objective book in this email - krnikhil96knp@gmail.com

----------


## udayp

can someone email me the RK jain objective mechanical?
my email id : udaysharma1987@gmail.com

----------


## jsraj100

plz send me it on jitenrarajpurohit100@gmail.com.........................................................................

----------


## Chirag Patel mech

send me this book please if you have chiragptel_me@yahoo.com   mechanical engineering for competitive exam  by rk jain

----------


## md imran ahmed

is there anyone have link of mechanical engg. objective by rk jain pdf

----------


## jaivinder

Send me question papers for my engineering course. Plz I need it for my exam preparation.

----------


## Sagar_Raisinghani

The book doesn't download automatically even after following the url.
Please mail me this book on sagarraisinghani99@gmail.com

----------


## vishnuvikas071

mail me this *Mechanical engg objective by r k jain free pdf ebook downloads to vishnu vikas071@gmail.com*

----------


## prototype4722

Please Send*Mechanical engg objective by r k jain* this book pdf email ID rozerbagh456@gmail.com

----------

